
Forget about Kevlar: Liquid Body Armor Hardens on Impact - voodoochilo
http://news.discovery.com/tech/liquid-body-armor-120405.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1
======
pygy_
Non-Newtonian fluidics is at work here [0].

If you want to try it at home, mix cornstash with water (roughly 2 to 1) and
create an Oobleck [1]. Guaranteed success with kids (and adults who remained
young at heart).

[0] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-newtonian_fluid>

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-newtonian_fluid#Oobleck> ,
[http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s...](http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CEcQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYp1wUodQgqQ&ei=Gtd-T7vYIo-
XhQefhrS7Bw&usg=AFQjCNHSC5eRptPCPrY72fG9FnSC5wUa7w&sig2=7Vjz3jJh1V1KfqOd-
LWHaQ) ,
[http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s...](http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CE4QtwIwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DyHlAcASsf6U&ei=Gtd-T7vYIo-
XhQefhrS7Bw&usg=AFQjCNHRJVW9YlV37CefPKBWT2ENJDxz4Q&sig2=Ri-
PMfdi1jSyTOFPwzOQaw) ,
[http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s...](http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CFUQtwIwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.metacafe.com%2Fwatch%2F371779%2Fthe_amazing_oobleck%2F&ei=Gtd-T7vYIo-
XhQefhrS7Bw&usg=AFQjCNGZ1_tBwJNc1BHZzX5obv4eI0t5kg&sig2=lJ6wkxs2i39o5zZ6Mh6OHQ)

~~~
FreeFull
Another example of a non-newtonian fluid (Except, in this case, shear-thinning
instead of shear-thickening) would be ketchup.

~~~
pygy_
It explains some kitchen accidents...

* Tilts the bottle

It doesn't come out.

* Taps the bottom

Still nothing.

* Tap tap tap...

Nope.

* TAP!

Ketchup ocean in my plate...

------
rubyruy
Good... the slow blade penetrates the shield... but look down. We'd have
joined each other in death. However, you did seem to finally get in the mood.

~~~
FreeFull
I don't think kevlar protects against blades either

------
ORioN63
It's actually quite old, the idea of using liquids as a body armor. The
problem with implementation was the weight of the liquids.

From this article, it has appeared that the problem was solved, since they
mention that is a lot lighter and provides more freedom of movement.

~~~
Jtsummers
[http://news.discovery.com/tech/winter-olympics-body-
armor.ht...](http://news.discovery.com/tech/winter-olympics-body-armor.html)

Being used for skiers and mentions its use in body armor at the time (2010).
I'm pretty sure I read an earlier article than that one as well, perhaps from
2006 or so but I can't find it.

I can't tell from this new article if they've improved the fluid, or the
method of application to kevlar is the novel part.

~~~
moylan
first i saw about non newtonian liquids was a british science entertainment
show.

and about a year afterwards they began talking about using the same as armour.
just stuck in my mind as the kids show came first.

from 2003.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkS1ymQ73oc&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkS1ymQ73oc&feature=related)

from 2004. [http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/science-fiction-
news.asp?newsn...](http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/science-fiction-
news.asp?newsnum=108)

------
eslachance
Question: If it hardens when it is disturbed, does it mean that it hardens if
the wearer runs, for example? This would mean you still can't properly armor
joints...

~~~
Retric
500+MPH impacts are vary different than simple joint movements. Think of it
like this, if you slowly move your hand though water you don't feel any
resistance, jump off a bridge and hit it at 100MPH and the stuff might as well
be concrete.

------
newman314
The article does not show what the name of this new product is that I can
find.

D3o has been out for a while and some of the videos are really impressive.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D3o>

------
marknutter
Reminds me of the armor in Dune.

------
georgieporgie
I remember a Larry Niven fan in high school excitedly explaining the concept
of armor that hardens on impact.
<http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/content.asp?Bnum=927>

